# Corn snakes - Het butter???



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

What would be the best type of corn to breed my het butter male to, to get the most out of him? and what would be the results?

Could somone break it down aswell?

thanks


----------



## nicole horsell (Aug 31, 2008)

butter or het butter would be the best for him imo


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah thats what I was thinking. Would I be likely to get some butters from the breeding? Would it be a 3/4 of a butter in each egg? or 1/4?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Well Butter is a combination of Amel and Caramel, so another butter would be best for a single breeding but if you are thinking long term of keeping some of the offspring and breeding again then maybe get somthing with another het/morph in it maybe a hypo to eventually make ambers or a stripe to eventually make striped butters. Just go with what you like best.


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Love_snakes said:


> Yeah thats what I was thinking. Would I be likely to get some butters from the breeding? Would it be a 3/4 of a butter in each egg? or 1/4?


Het Butter x Butter
1/4 Normal het Amel, Caramel aka het Butter
1/4 Amel het Caramel
1/4 Caramel het Amel
1/4 Butter

Het Butter x Het Butter (Not such good odds of getting a Butter)
9/16 Normal het Amel, Caramel aka het Butter
3/16 Amel het Caramel
3/16 Caramel het Amel
1/16 Butter


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

oakelm said:


> Het Butter x Butter
> 1/4 Normal het Amel, Caramel aka het Butter
> 1/4 Amel het Caramel
> 1/4 Caramel het Amel
> ...


Oh wow the first one sounds like a decent mix. I think im going to look for a female butter.

Thanks for the help


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

Just for interest sake, what would i get if i bred him to an amel, or a caramel?


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Love_snakes said:


> Just for interest sake, what would i get if i bred him to an amel, or a caramel?


No probs, here you go

Het Butter x Amel
1/2 Normal het Amel, 50% pos het Caramel
1/2 Amel 50% pos het Caramel

Het Butter x Caramel
1/2 Normal het Caramel, 50% pos het Amel
1/2 Caramel 50% pos het Amel


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

oakelm said:


> No probs, here you go
> 
> Het Butter x Amel
> 1/2 Normal het Amel, 50% pos het Caramel
> ...


Thanks for the fast and helpful reply!:notworthy:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

oakelm said:


> Het Butter x Butter
> 1/4 Normal het Amel, Caramel aka het Butter
> 1/4 Amel het Caramel
> 1/4 Caramel het Amel
> ...


Just to add (I know Oakelm knows this but its best to clarify!)..

In the het butter x het butter mating the normals will be *66% possible* het butter, the Amels will be 66% poss het caramel and the caramels will be 66% possible het amel...


Just thought I'd clarify!

Cheers

Andy


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

bothrops said:


> Just to add (I know Oakelm knows this but its best to clarify!)..
> 
> In the het butter x het butter mating the normals will be *66% possible* het butter, the Amels will be 66% poss het caramel and the caramels will be 66% possible het amel...
> 
> ...


Well spotted, brain was in auto pilot:lol2: but yes in the het x het breeding the hets mentioned are all 66% pos hets not 100% hets.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

...and to clarify a bit further, your het butter isn't het butter because there isn't a single butter gene - to be accurate, its het amel and caramel


----------



## Love_snakes (Aug 12, 2007)

eeji said:


> ...and to clarify a bit further, your het butter isn't het butter because there isn't a single butter gene - to be accurate, its het amel and caramel


LOL thanks, He was sold as a het butter so either it was for simplicity or someone just made up a het to sell him lol


----------



## Danny_mcr (Oct 22, 2008)

a lot of people shorten names,it annoys me sometimes when people say amel het snow:gasp: when it's amel het anery. but like i said a lot of people use these names like het butter or het snow: victory:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

i must admit, i'm sometimes guilty of it too! :blush:


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

maybe if we used 'dbl het snow' or 'dble het butter' 

.....that might help alleviate the confusion!

Cheers

Andy


----------

